# Boas > Anacondas >  New Yellow Anaconda owners (pics)

## Tawu

On the other topic I said that we are going to get our yellow anaconda this week, and here _she_ is:





Yeah I said that we are going to get a male but we thought a male would be too small  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I just took few quick shots before we put her to her new home. I'll take some more when she settles down. She was a lot more yellow than any of her siblings.
Oh, and we named her Pamela  :Very Happy:  

We were able to handle her mommy too, and she was extremely calm and beautiful. Here are some pics of her:




And here she is with me:

She was a lot heavier than I thought and it was quite hard to handle her. I didn't handle her for a long time because I was afraid that she would squeeze the baby out of me too early  :Rolleyes2:  very tight grip  :Very Happy: 

(and I did resize them on photobucket but seems that it's playing tricks again. Sorry if the pics are too large, but they will probably get smaller after few hours.)

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

Very nice, awesome coloring, and the mother is amazing.

Just get ready for a either, large, strong aggressive snake, or a docile huge marshmallow. 

Welcome to the very rewarding club of keeping condas.

----------


## tiny_tiger60978

very cool looking snakes!  :Good Job:  it's kinda funny how heavy they can get on you...how big will your new one prob get (full size)???

----------


## Elise.m

I love anaconda faces. They're just so cute. Congrats! She's pretty!

----------


## Tawu

Thank you  :Smile: 
Pamela is quite feisty  :Rolleyes2:  She just tries to bite all the time ,even though we handle her calmly, but I guess she's just scared. She ate today for the first time.

I hope she becomes the "docile huge marshmellow", but we are prepared if she remains feisty.

I don't know how big she'll get but her mom is about 8 feet. Depends how much we feed her  :Very Happy:  her mom is 7-10 years old.

----------


## Boanerges

She looks good  :Good Job:

----------


## mumps

Ooooh, she's so cute.

The "feisty" temperament should go away with regular handling.  Once she realizes that you are not a threat, you'll be good to go.

Mom seems to be more than 8 feet to me...

Congratulations.

Chris

----------


## Tawu

I'm not sure if I put right length of the mom, since I use metres usually, not feets  :Very Happy:  but anyways her owner said that she's about 2,5 metres.

Yep, Pamela showed some improvement yesterday already  :Smile:  Didn't even try to bite even though we handled her for quite a while. Didn't seem to be scared either since she wasn't on her usual "s-position" and was just curiously slithering around  :Very Happy:

----------


## mumps

2.5 metres is like 7.5 feet.  She appears way bigger than that to me.

My four year old female is close to ten feet, but not that big in girth yet.

Chris

----------


## Void

Beautiful baby! My gf and I got our lil guy...Goliath...last month and he is really calm and sweet. He even gets along with our Burmese Python Behemoth.He's only struck 3 times since we got em and the 1st was when we took em out the box he came in. That of course was expected.

 The other two times was when we was cleaning him off after he was hanging out in his water bowl after he let loose in it. That's when we found out he doesn't like wash cloths. Soon as it touched him he struck and no it wasn't warm so he didn't think it was food. He's ok with it now and hasn't struck anyone or anything since.

Here's two pix of him
http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/6655/urlyoi.jpg

http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/4769/urlyd.jpg

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

What an amazing animal - I prefer the 'marshmallow' type myself - hahah :Very Happy:

----------


## Tawu

Void - Goliath is gorgeous  :Smile:  so yellow and pretty  :Love: 

Pamela has behaved quite well, but there has been a few bite attempts. But we try to teach her that biting wont let her get back to her terrarium so we let her back only when she had behaved well for a while  :Smile:  
She has gotten much sweeter than she was the first few days even though one wrong movement (on her opinion) gets her angry/scared.

----------

_Void_ (07-26-2010)

----------


## Void

Thanks! He's growing fast already...greedy lil thing that one.

That's good your lil girl is getting better. She's too pretty to just be a display snake. She needs to be brought places and shown off lol.

----------


## Neal

Having a snake as a pet isn't about bringing it places to show it off, as it can really stress out a snake.

I will admit that I take one of my two snakes to the pet store sometimes, to get them out of the house, but I do all the handling at my house.

----------


## Void

Having one doesn't mean it should be stuck inside either. I dont mean they should take trips to the car wash or everywhere you go. Yea bringing the snake to crowded and/or noisy places isn't good but taking em out for fresh air isn't bad either.

----------


## Neal

No but read what you posted before, you said taken out to be shown off, that's totally different then just taking the snake outside to get some fresh air.

People need to be responsible, and get snakes for the right reason instead of trying to be "popular" or "cool".

----------


## Void

Wrong choice of words I guess and never said anything about having them to be cool or whatnot

----------


## Neal

> Wrong choice of words I guess and never said anything about having them to be cool or whatnot


Oh I know, I wasn't saying you were my friend. I was just saying that normally when people get snakes to show off or whatever it's usually to try to impress people, and that's the wrong reason to get a snake. That's all I meant by it, wasn't trying to hurt your feelings or anything.

----------


## Void

> Oh I know, I wasn't saying you were my friend. I was just saying that normally when people get snakes to show off or whatever it's usually to try to impress people, and that's the wrong reason to get a snake. That's all I meant by it, wasn't trying to hurt your feelings or anything.



Heh believe me my feelings aren't hurt but yea I know people who do that. Girl that works with my gf just got a 12ft python cause she thought it would be cool to have it. Now she has a perfect imprint of its teeth on her leg.

----------


## mumps

What? I take my big burm down to the bank to show it off, and they throw money at me!  Lol  Just kidding.

Nothing wrong with out in the yard for some exercise (though yellows can be extremely fast in the grass), but tripping around downtown can cause problems for the hobby.  Unfortunate but true.

Chris

----------


## Neal

I just don't want to see our hobby get put under the microscope anymore then it already is.

Be careful about any snakes in the yard, especially yellows, because most people assume they are slow but on the contrary they're quite fast.

----------


## Tawu

> People need to be responsible, and get snakes for the right reason instead of trying to be "popular" or "cool".


Hehe, our "popularity" among our friends actually went downward when we got our first few snakes  :Wink:  They don't visit much nowadays, most of them are a bit scared of snakes.
Well we didn't get them because we wanted to be popular or cool anyways  :Smile:  there's something extremely fascinating about snakes, I just want to learn more about them. It's just fun to own these beautiful creatures and take care of them. 
I bought my first corn snake on 2008 and after that I (and soon my bf too) got hooked on snakes.

So having 9 snakes in our apartment doesn't make us popular, quite the opposite. But still I love this hobby even though friends don't visit as much as they used to  :Smile: 

And to the actual subject  :Wink:  Pamela has gotten more calm and haven't bitten as much as she did in the beginning. She gets scared very easily though, and when she does that, she starts to bite. But she's getting more confident every day.

----------


## Neal

My girl is so tame I really love it. I rarely have friends over now because of my snakes, but honestly it's not because of my Yellow which she's approaching if I had to guess 5"? It's because they're terrified of my little snake which is my Rufous Beaked Snake. It's rather ironic when you think of how a snake the 1/15th of my Anaconda's size scares people.

----------


## Tawu

Friends stopped visiting us frequently when we had out first few corn snakes (and the ball python). Even though all of them are really calm and easy to handle  :Very Happy:  Only one of our snakes is very unpredictable, and that is our Cali King lady (sometimes bites, sometimes poops on us, sometimes behaves like a sweetheart). Once she tried to eat a leather glove... She's quite a character  :Smile:  

I really hope that Pamela will stay tame  :Smile:  She hasn't bitten in a long time, and we are very glad that she hasn't  :Razz:  
She shed two days ago and I'll post some new pics of her when I have time to take some. It was funny that she shed into her "swimming pool", the skin was just floating next to her  :Very Happy:  Perfectly shed skin  :Smile: 

We feed her chicks and big mice, next we'll start feeding her small rats (80 - 100 grams). And still chicks so that we can feed her chickens when she's big (and big rats+rabbits).
It seems that she likes eating mice a lot more than she likes eating chicks.

We are almost done with building her terrarium (even though she wont move there til she's big enough). I'll post some pics of it when it's ready. The size of it is 2 metres x 1 metre. And the height is  120 cm. I love how it looks even though it's not ready  :Smile:

----------


## Tawu

Here's some pics I took yesterday. She's so beautiful ^^





She has a much tighter grip than other snakes have  :Razz:

----------


## Gibber19

> I just don't want to see our hobby get put under the microscope anymore then it already is.
> 
> Be careful about any snakes in the yard, especially yellows, because most people assume they are slow but on the contrary they're quite fast.


I wish it was put under the microscope more. Maybe then people would actually understand the animals and realize that they aren't man-eaters that will eat the whole cheerleading team before the crazy scientist can recapture it(lame Hollywood movie mock)

----------


## Tawu

Pamela has grown quite nicely  :Smile:  And she hasn't bitten in a loooong time  :Smile: 

Haven't got time to update this topic, cuz I became a mom on 10th of September.

----------


## Muddyredneck

> I wish it was put under the microscope more. Maybe then people would actually understand the animals and realize that they aren't man-eaters that will eat the whole cheerleading team before the crazy scientist can recapture it(lame Hollywood movie mock)


i agree, which is why i take my guy out and about, i live in a umm.. "less educated" area lol and take my guy for walks now and again, but never approach people i let them come to me, and then boy do the questions fly!

iv gotten everything from is it posionus, why isnt it biting you? lol never gets old tho cause i can educate the people and show them that these arnt man eating snakes and dont look to hurt you and can actually be really cool pets

disclaimer* i feel people are gross lol and always have sanatizer on such outings and never let anyone other then me, my brother or my little cousin (he holds it cause hes 13 and like three feet tall and i get a kick out of it) and always make sure i know where the head is and am in complete control of him. for the most part people touch his butt and are all proud of them selfs which i feel is a small accomplishment but could help the hobby down the road.

better to educate the uneducated so they can make an educated disision then to fight with the stupid who is going off of mis-information and exadurations

----------


## Gibber19

> Pamela has grown quite nicely  And she hasn't bitten in a loooong time 
> 
> Haven't got time to update this topic, cuz I became a mom on 10th of September.


Congratulations!

----------


## Tawu

It's been a while since I've posted anything here, but here is some new photos of Pamela. Sorry for the low quality, I try to take better ones, soon-ish  :Smile: 




And she's a sweet girl even though on the last photo it looks like my bf is trying to keep her away  :Very Happy: 

Photos are resized but photobucket is playing tricks again...

----------


## HauntedBanshee

Wow, awesome pictures. I love the mom.

----------


## Tawu

So it's been a "while" since the last update. Pamela is about 2 metres now I think? At least 190cm maybe.


She's bigger than she looks in this pic or that's just my opinion  :Very Happy:  
And we still don't know 100% sure if she's a he or she but the breeder said he was leaning a tiny bit more towards a female when we bought her few years ago.

She has been well behaving but sometimes she seems to have bad days  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  If she doesn't like being handled, she poops amazingly-bad-smelling stuff on the handler and the smell is hard to wash away. But sometimes she's marshmellow sweet.. most of the time luckily.

She bit my bf a month ago but I guess she got nervous because she didn't like the audience (we had visitors who wanted to see her properly). I was holding her and I noticed her behaviour (going to s shape) and said to my bf that I don't recommend touching her now (he was about to get her from me to put her back to her viv) but he touched her anyways and Pam bit him  :Razz: 
It's funny, we've owned snakes since 2008 and I still haven't gotten bit by a snake >.< My bf's always the one who gets the hit  :ROFL:

----------


## hypnotixdmp

Sweet, mine was already 6 ft when we got her. I really want a baby so I can see it grow!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

